# mouse in the pocket?!



## reecef

So i here stories of how people buy a mouse and keep it in their pocket all day or how they have a mouse that goes everywhere with them and just stays in their pocket, has anyone on here had this experience first hand?

Id love to do this but fail to see how this ever works. If i put one of mine in my pocket they climb out within 10 seconds or i have one that will stay there for about 1 minute but if i sit down she is straight out!

aside from this they obviously release there bowels everywhere in the pocket instantly never mind if in there for a full day.

So my question is how do you get this mouse to enjoy being in there or how do people manage it etc.

I know this sounds like a joke but I'm actually curious as it seems so far fetched from how mine act haha


----------



## Paradigmatic

Some mice can be trained for it - usually it's best if they have a disposition for it already.
A mouse that loves falling asleep in your pocket is a lot easier than one who just loves exploring.
I don't actually recommend it unless they start doing it on their own and have a close enough bond with you that they wouldn't run away.

As for waste I imagine some form of removable liner could be devised.


----------



## PPVallhunds

One of mine at work I've had in my pocket for a short while when I was taking her from one building then back again, she happily sat in there but she isn't an active mouse any way and normally likes to sit curled up in her house where as my others would rather be checking things out.

As for the mess I put paper towels in there but I suppose some people would just get use to it. When I first got my budgie s I'd try to get them to sit on a towel so not to make a mess, after a while I gave up now getting pooped on by the budgie s don't bother me at all.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

I had one that liked pockets! Her name was muffin and I had her since birth. She got handled every day and seemed to enjoy my company. I would lay the shirt out on the table ( When I wanted to take her with me I would wear shirts with pockets on the front chest area) and hide little treats in the pocket. Soon she realized that the pocket meant food and wouldn't mind riding around with me in there. I usually bring an eyedropper, too, and some food/treats if she was going to be with me for more than a few hours. I would ocassionally offer her food and drink and she actually liked being in there I think as she never really tried to escape. It was so cute she would peek out of the pocket and look around at everything. As far as the poop goes, it doesn't really bother me. I would scoop most of it out before I put it in the wash and the rest would come out in the laundry. If she was with me for a while, I'd empty it out every hour or so. Be careful though, having a mouse in your packet can get you kicked out of Mcdonalds! :lol:


----------



## bonsai

Hello
I am no fan of takeing rodents around,at all.
While keeping animals it should be an aim to create an species-appropriate territory.
And that could never be a pocket.
In my opinion mice need a constant place to calm down,to sleep and to hide.
Especially mice have an high-developed territorial behaviour we should take care of with not changeing the surrounding so often.
Even a very tame mouse needs a constant place to hide with no disturbs in the sleeping periods.
I know that many mice can have a strong bond with their humans.Mine too.But I always take care of their active periods of the day while take them out of their territory an deal with them.
Taking mice around of the house could be even dangerous.You never know if something affright them or something unpredictable happend.
Thats nothing for me and I belive that for the wellbeing of the mice it's better to let them stay at home.


----------



## visitor

I remember being out cycling with my friend one day ( when we were kids) and we saw a cat `playing` with a mouse. My friend ran over the cat with his bike and `rescued` the mouse. He put it in his shorts pocket and we rode the short distance home. When he checked his pocket he found the mouse squashed flat. 
I would think it dangerous keeping a mouse in your pocket. If you banged into something or bent down to pick something up and mouse fell out etc. 
I had a pet mouse that would sit on my shoulder, but i only did that in my home or garden.


----------



## Skye_29

I remember when I was tiny, we had a pair of female rats. Once, I had to go to the opticians in town and I tucked my rat Silkie under the top of my coat next to my neck. I can remember my mother's horror when she poked her nose out in the waiting room! I miss my rat


----------



## reecef

Haha rats are totally different mine have been trained to do commands and picked it up without a problem but the mice well I have no idea how to start they have no interest in anything I have to offer them haha


----------



## Lyra

Rats are truly different from mice - I had mine following me around the apartment, riding people's feet and begging for treats  I have never took them outside without a reason (vet, moving out, that sort of things), though. Few years ago, my friend took her rat to school in her backpack, then told me to watch it, leaving me with a new rat-friend. To my surprise, her rat was a perfect lady and just slept there, only waking up and checking up on me every few minutes 

I wouldn't risk walking around with mice, though... My most laid-back buck pees too much for that, and he's quite smelly. Yes, I think he would be happy if he could just sleep in a pocket, full of sunflower seeds preferably, but I'm afraid I'd be avoided by anybody with a working sense of smell. Other mice would probably try to discover new places without me, so no walks for them


----------



## sanctuary

I was actually thinking of asking something similar. Good to get some insight into it as I would love to do things around the house with my mouse when i get some. My winter white hamster likes to sit on my shoulder or in the hood of my jumper


----------



## mouseypeach

When I was a kid, about 9. I had a mouse whom I took everywhere with me. Friends houses, the movies, to school even. It was appropriately named pocket. I remember it was a little all black mouse with a stubby tail when I got it from a feeder bin. He or she, just sat in my hand or pocket calmly and I would hand feed it things, and offer it water in bottle caps. I had some sort of carrier that had all the mousey things built in like a water bottle and that also went with me. It was bus shaped. Thinking back it probably was a girl as I wasn't getting marked by pee all the time. It was kind of odd, and I can't imagine a mouse doing that now. I have fond memories of this mouse but I would never recommend someone doing this and nor would I do it now.


----------



## DeepBlueC

Like Mouseypeach, I had a mouse when I was young (well, quite a few mice actually!) and this one would come everywhere with me. I carried it in my pocket, on my shoulder, even took it to school in my bag. Never had any problems with it, it was really tame, I've had a couple since that were quite friendly, the closest being a little brownie that loved to be taken out her cage and sit on my shoulder under my hoodie and go to sleep. I would put my hand up to her now and again and when she was ready to go back in her cage she would jump onto my hand. :lol:


----------



## Miceandmore64

My mice are old and that means lazy so I could consider it. I love my mice and they have hanged out in the lounge and climbed in my pocket to sleep. They enjoy it so with my mice it would be fine. Just put something tasty but time consuming for them to eat if they are not sleeping


----------



## mich

People carry Rats around with them quite happily but as for a mouse that could be slightly risky.


----------



## MaidenMouse

I don't know - I'm not sure whether I trust myself not to accidentally crush my poor babies, or whether I trust them not to climb out while I was walking. :lol:

However, I do have a mocked up bonding pouch I'll put them in and carry around with me if I want to bring them with me around the house. I'm hoping to make a slightly bigger version with a neck strap, so I can just go without carrying it in my hands - but we'll see.


----------



## Demonic Hope

My little Lee goes for walks with me. He happily sits my pocket while I go walk down the road or to get the mail or out to the barn. Only issue is he gets a wee bit to smelly to take anywhere being a buck an all


----------



## Miceandmore64

None of my mie would stay still.
Millie,Mayzie and Lphread are almost 2 but more hyper than hoppers!
Manuka is pregnant so count her out
And my new boy well he can't even let me hold him or catch him let alone put him in my pocket. The little brat! He has to be moved from cages with a net :lol:


----------

